# Aufnahmequalität von Micro



## MoMo (11. Oktober 2002)

Hallo,

ich habe ein recht billiges Mikro an meinen Mic-In angeschlossen. Bisher habe ich immer mit dem  *Audiorecoder* von Windows aufgenommen und mich mit dem Rauschen, das verursacht wurde, in der Annahme mein doch recht schlechtes Mikro sei daran schuld zufrieden gegeben. Wer eine Kostprobe dieses akkustischen Phänomenes hören will, exektuiere bitte den Download-Link zum Direktdownload:
*Download*

Bei dem eigentlich fürs Capturen des Bildschirmes gedachten Programm *Camtasia* fand ich ebenfalls eine Aufnahmefunktion, benutzte diese (leider muss man paralell immer den Screen capturen lassen) und war vom völlig ohne Rauschen geprägten Ergebnis überrascht. 

Könnt ihr mir reine Audio-Programme nennen, mit denen ich ähnlich gute Ergebnisse wie mit Camtasia erzielen kann? Danke.

Gruß
MoMo


----------



## BubiBohnensack (11. Oktober 2002)

Bei den meisten Soundkarten wird eine Tool zur Aufnahme mitgeliefert. Z.B. heißt es bei der SB Live "LiveWare". Ein Softwarebundel zum Aufnehmen und allen anderen Funktionen...

Ansonsten kannst du halt professionelle Programme á la Wavelab nehmen.


----------



## MoMo (11. Oktober 2002)

Gibt's auch was ganz Billiges in Sachen Freeware im Netz? Einfach nur aufnehmen muss es können, ich will nicht mit Effekten, etc. arbeiten.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (11. Oktober 2002)

War nichts bei der Soundkarte bei? Dann such mal auf Chip.de <- die haben in Sachen Freeware eigentlich immer was auf Lager.


----------



## MoMo (11. Oktober 2002)

> War nichts bei der Soundkarte bei?


 Ups, hatte ich vergessen zu schreiben. Nein, mein PC ist ja "von der Stange" und da gab's dann auch nur onboard (wenn auch SB-Live!)
Ich finde aber nix auf Chip.de .


----------



## BubiBohnensack (11. Oktober 2002)

Wenn das Onboard ne SB Live ist, kannst du dir die Lifeware von Creative.com holen!


----------



## MoMo (11. Oktober 2002)

Hallo,

schau mal hier, was muss ich da auswählen?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (11. Oktober 2002)

Da wählst du die Karte aus, die du genau hast. Welche das ist? Ich bin kein Hellseher


----------



## MoMo (11. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von BubiBohnensack _
> *Da wählst du die Karte aus, die du genau hast. Welche das ist? Ich bin kein Hellseher  *


 In Windows steht nur Creative Soundblaster PCI (was aber nicht sein kann) und das Handbuch ist nicht gerade sehr dick, da steht warscheinlich auch nichts drin. Naja... eben pgh  .


----------



## BubiBohnensack (11. Oktober 2002)

Dann ist es keine Soundblaster Live sondern eine PCI 128 <- der StandardOnboardchip. Ob du für die noch Treiber bekommst weis ich nicht


----------



## Adam Wille (11. Oktober 2002)

Die hab' ich auch. 

Treiber bekomm' ich dazu auch noch im Netz, hab auch schon von creative.com die passenden gezogen. 

Geist


----------



## MoMo (11. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von BubiBohnensack _
> *Dann ist es keine Soundblaster Live sondern eine PCI 128 <- der StandardOnboardchip. Ob du für die noch Treiber bekommst weis ich nicht  *


Ups, mein Fehler, habe ich anscheinend verwechselt .
Treiber brauch' ich eigentlich gar nicht (<- Sound geht ja). Was ich bruache ist ganz einfach *ein billiges Aduiorecorderprogramm, mit dem sich in guter Quali Aduioaunfahmen von Mic-In machen lassen*.

 

@Geist: Ui, was hast du da angeklickt?

Gruß
MoMo


----------



## BubiBohnensack (12. Oktober 2002)

Da kann man sich nur den Treiber laden.

Einfach auf PCI 128 klicken und Treiber auswählen...


----------



## Adam Wille (12. Oktober 2002)

Aso, um die Software geht's...ja also ich hab 'ne CD mitgeschickt bekommen, da ist auch Aufnahmesoftware drauf, weiß aber nicht, ob die jetzt deinen Zwecken entspricht...

Ich kann aber gern mal schauen, wie groß das Dingens ist und dir ggf. per Mail schicken.

Geist


----------



## MoMo (12. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Geist _
> *Aso, um die Software geht's...ja also ich hab 'ne CD mitgeschickt bekommen, da ist auch Aufnahmesoftware drauf, weiß aber nicht, ob die jetzt deinen Zwecken entspricht...
> 
> Ich kann aber gern mal schauen, wie groß das Dingens ist und dir ggf. per Mail schicken.
> ...


Das wäre *sehr* nett. =)


----------



## BubiBohnensack (12. Oktober 2002)

Das könnte ich auch, quasi als Mirror


----------



## Martin Schaefer (5. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von MoMo _
> *Gibt's auch was ganz Billiges in Sachen Freeware im Netz? Einfach nur aufnehmen muss es können, ich will nicht mit Effekten, etc. arbeiten. *



Jo, der Thread is schon etwas älter. ;-) 
Trotzdem hier noch den Tipp:

Auf der u.g. Website gibts "emagic Logic fun 4.7" kostenlos. Wer also Freeware zur Audiobearbeitung bzw. sogar zur 4-Spur-Mischung brauchen kann. Haut rein.

klick mich

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. Januar 2003)

Ah so ein Mist, völlig vergessen wo ich doch mit dem großen Bruder arbeite...*selbstschlag*


----------



## goela (7. Januar 2003)

So ist es eben. Da sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäume nicht mehr!
Aber muss man wirklich die 25MB herunterladen. Gibt's nicht kleineres?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (7. Januar 2003)

Quatz Audio Master 4.6 (Freeware-Version) engl.

Audio/MIDI-Sequencer, Recording, Editing, Mixer
maximal 4 Audiospuren mit 44,1kHz/16bit
maximal 16 MIDI-Spuren
3-Band-EQ für jede Spur
Stereo Delay, Reverb, Chorus, Phaser
Waveform-Editor
MP3-Import (kein MP3-Export)

Infos
Download 2,62 MB

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Martin Schaefer (7. Januar 2003)

Und hier noch das kleinste Programm, das ich finden konnte.
Ist schon etwas älter, müsste aber noch funktionieren.

AmberRor ProWave 1.1 (engl.)

Recording, Editing von unkomprimierten WAV-Files (PCM)
nur 128 KB !!!  

Info
Download

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## MoMo (10. Januar 2003)

Wahnsinn, was so über die Ferien passiert .


> _Original geschrieben von lightbox _
> *Quatz Audio Master 4.6 (Freeware-Version) engl.
> 
> [...]
> ...


 Den habe ich genommen; der letzte hat anscheinend keine Rec-Funktion (oder irre ich?).

Danke.
Ich habe dich nun mit "5" bewertet.

MoMo


----------

